# Sum of Saving Knowledge on Inability



## Prufrock (Apr 21, 2009)

I suppose there's not really too much for discussion on this one, but I thought I would point out this from the Sum of Saving Knowledge:


> Albeit man, having brought himself into this woeful condition, is neither able to help himself, nor willing to be helped by God out of it, but rather inclined to lie still, *insensible of it*, till he perish; yet God, for the glory of his rich grace, has revealed in his word a way to save sinners, that is, by faith in Jesus Christ, the eternal Son of God, by virtue of, and according to the tenor of the covenant of redemption, made and agreed upon between God the Father and God the Son, in council of the Trinity, before the world began.


Among other facets of this brilliantly worded section, the bold words, I think, are particularly helpful in dealing with common objections raised to our teachings of total depravity and inability; man is so far from wanting to be saved but having such salvation withheld, that he is wholly insensible of his condition, unless God reveals this somehow.


----------

